# Fox F100 RL Remote Lockout Neu ungekürzt 2009



## karlkronfeld (27. Februar 2009)

Eine nie verbaute von Toxoholics überprüfte F100 RL mit Remote Lockout hebel.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280316794620&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------

